# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Viperman999's Ostarine (MK-2866) Experience

## crimsonrose

I've been doing a couple of months of research on SARMS now and have decided to go with ostarine (MK-2866). This research chem shows the most promising results with few to no side effects. The bottle I got contains a clear liquid. The dosage on the label is 30ml 50mg/1ml. There is no markings on the dropper to indicate a ml, but from chuckle's log it's the whole dropper. I will cycle for 4 weeks and will be using 12mg to start and will go up to 15-20mg to find the optimal dosage. 

I will try to make this log as objective as possible.


*Before*


*Background*

5'6"
140lbs
#yrs training: almost 2 yrs
BF: 12%
Calorie intake: ~1800-2000
Any prior gear usage: No

Meal #1
Oatmeal mixe with bran w/ fruits and almonds
Eggs
Whey

Meal #2
1/2 whole wheat egg sandwich
apple

Meal #3
Chicken breast or fish w/ couscous or whole wheat bread, brocoli 
Fruits and nuts

Meal #4
1/2 whole wheat egg sandwich or 1/2 whole wheat tofu sandwich
Banana
Granola bar
Whey after workout

Meal #5
Chicken breast or fish w/ couscous or whole wheat bread, brocoli or asparagus and tomatoes
Fruits and nuts

Meal #6
3% natural yogurt with fruits and bran or granola
Whey

----------


## crimsonrose

Shoulders
4x 50lbs x2 dumbbell shoulder press 12 reps
4x 15lbs x2 should fly
3x 90lbs barbell shoulder press
3x 60lbs barbell row
3x 50lbs x2 shrugs 20 reps

Legs

3x 150lbs leg press
3x 110lbs leg extension
3x 40lbs leg curls

Today is the first day on ostarine. I took 12.5mg at 8am. This shit taste so bad like a combination of super glue and garlic. I drank some grape juice mixed with water and it got rid of the taste, but there was still a slight after taste. Nothing much to report except for a slight increase in body temperature. I don't really know if it's from the ostarine or not. I'm a bit thirstier than usual throughout the day. Did shoulders and legs today. I was sweating a bit. My shoulders and blade were quite cramped. The cramp did go away after finishing my workout. I did an extra set of dumbbel shoulder press and should fly since I wasn't that tired after 3 set.

----------


## crimsonrose

4x 60lbs barbell skull crushers 12 reps
4x 70lbs dumbbell upright triceps extension 20 reps
3x 40lbs cable pushdown w/ rope 8 reps
3x 15lb dumbbell kickback 12 reps

Hiit Treadmill
15mins

I did triceps and hiit cardio today. No gain in strength or size. What I did notice is that all the water gains I got from the creatine are gone. I'm a bit disappointed, but although the water gain did make me look bulkier, it's just water. I'm guessing I'm down 3lbs since before the creatine I was ~137-38lbs. I'll weigh myself tomorrow. I'm drinking more water overall especially at the gym since my mouth gets dry and lips are chapped. This might still be from the creatine, but I'm ending it this Sunday. This might be placebo, but I didn't need that much rest in between sets. I did an extra set on 2 of the exercises. I do Hiit cardio for 15mins 3 days a week. It's take a lot out of me and sometimes I dread it, but it's invigorating and challenging. I had a bit more indurance and I didn't gas out as much as I did on most days. Still could be a placebo effect, but I look forward to the next hiit cardio on Friday.

----------


## chucklesmcgee

Good to see another log here. Yeah the stuff does taste kind of bad, I throw it as far to the back of my mouth as possible. You also are feeling the increased thirst I am. 12.5 mg is a bit on the low end, though you are a bit lighter than I am and that dose is still above what showed results in the clinical trials.

I wouldn't get too worried about fluctuation in weight over 2-3 days as being anything significant or permanent. I'm not an expert, but I think the water retention from creatine occurs within the muscles and is different from subcutaneous water retention. Any reason why you are planning to stop creatine?

Are you planning to cut more, or are you going to up your calories soon and bulk?

Looking forward to following this.

----------


## crimsonrose

Thurdsay chest

2x 140lbs bench 10 reps
1x 160lbs bench 10 reps
follow by drop sets

3x 55lbs x2 dumbbell inclines 10 reps
3x 25lbs x2 dumbbell flies 15 reps

Sweating a bit more than usual. Nothing much to report.

Friday back/lats

3x wide grip chin ups 10 reps
4x 100/110lbs Lat pulldown 12 reps
4x 100/110lbs cable seated row 10 reps
3x 50lbs dumbbell bent-over row 10 reps

15mins hiit treadmill

Day 4 I woke up with quality teenage wood today. Although I have insomnia, I able to get sleep at the right time and moment. I find difficult to sleep since starting the ostarine. That being said, I'm still able to hit the gym as usually. I needed little rest in between each sets. Shoulders & biceps feels pumped and chest looks and feels fuller. The hiit treadmill training is consistent now. I don't feel gassed out like I did not some days. I'm really looking forward to the next couple of days. My weight is back to 140lbs ish. I also upped the dosage to 15mg. I'm planning to shred some fat deposits on my love handles, lower stomach to reveal the other 2 packs and chest area. I'm also wanting to gain so lean muscle so yes I will be increasing my calorie intake. Remember, I'm only 140lbs. There is so much I can eat.

=======

The reason why I'm considering stopping the creatine is because I wanted to see how ostarine would do all on it's own. If it's no biggie then I'll just keep running it. I did up the dosage to 15mg. 




> Good to see another log here. Yeah the stuff does taste kind of bad, I throw it as far to the back of my mouth as possible. You also are feeling the increased thirst I am. 12.5 mg is a bit on the low end, though you are a bit lighter than I am and that dose is still above what showed results in the clinical trials.
> 
> I wouldn't get too worried about fluctuation in weight over 2-3 days as being anything significant or permanent. I'm not an expert, but I think the water retention from creatine occurs within the muscles and is different from subcutaneous water retention. Any reason why you are planning to stop creatine?
> 
> Are you planning to cut more, or are you going to up your calories soon and bulk?
> 
> Looking forward to following this.

----------


## bass

thanks i'll be reading! and good luck with your cycle...

----------


## hellapimpin

keep us updated..i had a buddy just start this stuff.. and im kind of curiuos to hear and see about the results.

----------


## crimsonrose

Saturday and Sunday were my rest days. I had quite a nice pump on my arms and shoulders overy the weekend.

Monday arms

3x 35lbs x2 dumbbell superman curls 10 reps each arm
3x 50lbs barbell curls 10 reps 
3x 15lbs barbell reverse curls 12 reps
3x 40lbs cable curls 15 reps

15mins hiit treadmill

I was thirsty throughout the day. I had to continuously drink water to get rid of the dry mouth (more like after a night of drinking). I did arms today and I have to say, it took very little time to rest to get to the next set. I had really good pumps on my arms and shoulders. My shoulders and traps look huge eventhough this wasn't a shoulder workout day. I notice a littel bit of fatloss in front of my stomach. I'm still taking a dosage of 15mg/day. No change in weight and strength. Cardio is consistent. Overall, increased endurance, shoulders/traps look bigger and a bit of a fatloss.

----------


## bass

any vision issues?

----------


## crimsonrose

My rest day today. It's been a busy week as this is the Canadian Thanksgiving weekend. Anyways I'm up 3lbs. Thirst and increase in appetite are still there. My lat and back workout was great. I had more energy and was able to do more sets and reps. The chin ups and lat pull downs felt easy than usual. I know my strength had increased. Just to let you know I have upped the dosage to 25mgs to experiment and the results are good. My traps, shoulders and bis/tris appear bigger. I must say I'm impressed with that. I haven't noticed any further fatloss. One of goals of this run is to lose some fat around the lower stomach to reveal my other 2 packs. Well, the 3rd and 4th week will be interesting.

Happy ThanksGiving!





> any vision issues?



No vision issues at all. I get out of the gym in the evening when it's dark and it's fall season. I have no problems with day or night.

----------


## chucklesmcgee

Wow that's cool. Keep up the log.

----------


## CMB

Sweet another log. Keep it up buddy  :Smilie:

----------


## crimsonrose

I did arms on Monday in the morning. I have to say, I killed that shit. My sets and reps have increased. Cardio is still consistent. I great energy levels throughout the rest of the day. 

Today was shoulders and legs. I felt strong so weights were increased an extra 5-10lbs. 

I have to admit, I did a very bad thing on Friday after the lat and back workout. I went out for a night of heavy drinking. I lost most of my pumps the next day due to dehydration. The weight gained is still there. I weighed myself today and it's more like 2lbs rather than 3lbs (guess the 1lbs was water). Pumps are coming back today, but are not as they were Friday. 





> Wow that's cool. Keep up the log.





> Sweet another log. Keep it up buddy


Thanks.

----------


## crimsonrose

I did triceps and legs yesterday. I'm skull crushing 70lbs now. I did gas out a bit on the cardio though. Pumps are back and darn it looks good. I now notice some leaning around the waist. My love handles appear to be smaller. Today was my chest day. I felt strong. I did an extra set of bench with the usually drop sets after doing 4x 45lbs plates. 

I'm still on the 25mg dosage and I do believe these are sides I'm experiencing. Slight headache that would last throughout the day. I feel anxious/nervous like the feeling you get when getting ready to do an exam or test. I also felt tired during the day, but it never really affected my workouts. I will be lowering the dosage back to 15mg after tomorrow.

----------


## crimsonrose

For some reason I felt tired on the weekends. I usually have to take afternoon naps.

Arms day today. I must say the pumps just keeps coming. My biceps looks really full and bigger than usual. Again, rest time between sets are short as usually. Being thirsty is still there. I must say it's getting really bad to the point where I'm consuming a lot water/day and having to take a leak every hour. Headaches and anxiety are gone after going to 15mg/day. My love handles are shrinking. The reason I know this is because when I turn to my sides, the handles arches at the end of my rib cage. That arch is getting less steeper. I more notice my definition on my abs. Strength wise, a bit stronger. Sets felt easier than usual.

----------


## Dukkit

subscribed

----------


## GetSwole83

> For some reason I felt tired on the weekends. I usually have to take afternoon naps.
> 
> Arms day today. I must say the pumps just keeps coming. My biceps looks really full and bigger than usual. Again, rest time between sets are short as usually. Being thirsty is still there. *I must say it's getting really bad to the point where I'm consuming a lot water/day and having to take a leak every hour.**That just means you are hydrated. Peeing once an hour is a good thing.* Headaches and anxiety are gone after going to 15mg/day. My love handles are shrinking. The reason I know this is because when I turn to my sides, the handles arches at the end of my rib cage. That arch is getting less steeper. I more notice my definition on my abs. Strength wise, a bit stronger. Sets felt easier than usual.


Bump....def interested.

----------


## crimsonrose

Strength is definitely up. I was able to skull crush 70lbs 10 reps 3 sets. The pumps on my tris were ridiculous. Today was my chest day and as you might have guessed, chest pump made it look really rip. I will post a pic later on. No weight gain to report. I think I might have lost 1lb out of the 2lbs I've gain. I'm definitely looking leaner though. This could be due to reducing my carb intake. I will be approaching the end of 4 weeks come next Tuesday. Things are going well that I might consider going for another week. Btw, I forgot to mention that appetite has gone up after half way through week 2. I'm usually still hungry after couple minutes after my meal. 

Anyone thinking of buying from these guys pm me for a $10off coupon code.





> Bump....def interested.


Thanks.

----------


## nymphetamine1

Bump Def Interested

----------


## nymphetamine1

You are using Ostarine(MK-2866) right and not Andarine(S4) the one associated with vision sides. Do you have a copy of the chemical structure? PM me

----------


## crimsonrose

Sorry my post count is too low to pm you.

Yes, it's ostarine aka mk-2866. Here's the chemical structure and documents.



http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UNA6685Y





> You are using Ostarine(MK-2866) right and not Andarine(S4) the one associated with vision sides. Do you have a copy of the chemical structure? PM me

----------


## OH REALLY

have you seen any gains yet?

----------


## crimsonrose

Today is the end of my 4th week. Strength wise I'm getting stronger. I've increase 5-10lbs total on my barbell/dumbbell superman arm curls, shoulders dumbbell presses and leg exercises. The sets felt easy and wasn't a struggle doing it. I look and feel a bit bigger. I wished this stuff would have kicked in the first week. No weight gain to report. I'm still sitting at 141 ish. The pumps are great and Monday (arms day) was when I saw my veins popped out of my biceps. I don't mean little, but quite big ones.

All in all, quite a good first run. I've decided to continue with another week.





> have you seen any gains yet?


Strength gains - yes.
Weight gains - 1-2lbs
pump and vascularity - yes
fatloss - some around the waist

----------


## OH REALLY

and whats your dosage again? :What?:

----------


## OH REALLY

> Sorry my post count is too low to pm you.
> 
> Yes, it's ostarine aka mk-2866. Here's the chemical structure and documents.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UNA6685Y


Propanamide,3-[4-(acetylamino)phenoxy]-2-hydroxy-2-methyl-N-[4-nitro-3-(trifluoromethyl)phenyl]-,(2S)-

----------


## crimsonrose

Just some photos nearing the end of the weeks. I say overall, a lit leaner, some vascularity and a bit of size on my shoulders, tris and chest. 



Here is an update on the 5th week. Strength is definitely up. I'm still skull crushing 70lbs consistently. I felt strong on Thursday and decided to press 200lbs which I have never attempted to do. I got 4 nice clean reps out of it. Mind you I've have already done 3 previous sets 1st 140lbs, 2nd 160lbs and 3rd 180lbs. Also increased 10lbs on the dumbbell chest incline to 120lbs total. Friday I increased 20lbs to the lat pulldowns and 20lbs to the cable seated rolls on the last set. I felt like doing more and didn't want to leave the gym.

----------


## bass

good work! are you going to do blood work after this cycle? and are you going to do PCT?

----------


## crimsonrose

Tnx bass. No blood work. I don't intend to do PCT. From personal observations, my boys are fully there and libido has never been an issue. 





> good work! are you going to do blood work after this cycle? and are you going to do PCT?

----------


## bass

yea i was fine for about 2-3 months then i noticed some shrinkage in one of the tentacles, also felt tired and lost sex drive, then i did a blood test and sure enough my test was shot! Then i did PCT nolva and Clomid and got it back to where it was. Scared the crap out of me, but was lucky enough to make it come back! Just keep an eye on it, and if you feel week and loss of sex drive do PCT ASAP. Best of luck to you bro, you look great!

----------


## OH REALLY

bass your test dropped after a ostarine cycle?

----------


## pskyle

> bass your test dropped after a ostarine cycle?


this. answer the question if you can please

----------


## Cycnasty

bump excellent thread

----------


## crimsonrose

I think bass was on S4 if I'm not mistaken.





> this. answer the question if you can please





> bass your test dropped after a ostarine cycle?

----------


## crimsonrose

Tnx bro!





> bump excellent thread

----------


## OH REALLY

I started ostarine on Saturday and I'm feeling strong as hell, I got it from a safe mail account from a different forum.. this must be over dosed....
New record for me yesterday on the bench press 225 16 clean reps feeling strong hell ya

----------


## OH REALLY

today im doing chest again and cant wait to see how it goes....

----------


## bass

sorry for the late response! and sorry i misread *viperman999* post, no i did not run ostarine, i was referring to S4 Andarine!




> bass your test dropped after a ostarine cycle?

----------


## pyr0maniac

Hello!

First of all, great log!

Secondly, would you (or anyone with reputable sources) mind PMing me your source for Ostarine? I am keen to purchase some myself.

----------


## OH REALLY

> Hello!
> 
> First of all, great log!
> 
> Secondly, would you (or anyone with reputable sources) mind PMing me your source for Ostarine? I am keen to purchase some myself.


..........................................

----------


## Rodax

Thanks for the info viper. I might actually consider using this in the future now.

----------


## OH REALLY

> Thanks for the info viper. I might actually consider using this in the future now.


its working great for me

----------


## crimsonrose

Not a problem. Good luck!




> Thanks for the info viper. I might actually consider using this in the future now.

----------


## bass

Hey Viperman, can you please describe your headaches? i've been on it for three days and i am experiencing some undesirable sides, my head feels heavy and my eyes have that tired feeling. did this happen to you and did it go a way? i am thinking of stopping because i don't like how its making me feel.

----------


## OH REALLY

> Hey Viperman, can you please describe your headaches? I've been on it for three days and i am experiencing some undesirable sides, my head feels heavy and my eyes have that tired feeling. did this happen to you and did it go a way? i am thinking of stopping because i don't like how its making me feel.


Bass how much are you taking.. stick with 25 mg . the only sides i was getting was hunger and i never heired of any headaches, are you trying to drop the coffee at the same time that gives me headaches when i drop the caffeine

----------


## bass

actually i am not a coffee dinker, but just got into it few weeks ago, it helped with energy. but even with half the dose i get this tight feeling in my head, hard to explain, i am also experiencing muscle aches! not really sure, it could be just me, perhaps this stuff just doesn't agree with me.

----------


## OH REALLY

how is your potassium have you been dieting? eat some meat.. and drink a cup of coffee.... I'm being serious...

----------


## Vorcellian

so, looking back a few months later now, how did you like the ostarine cycle?

----------


## Rick1796

All good stuff. Vary curious about how PCT plays out for all the different logs on Ostarine.

----------


## elfin1mf

I have been taking 15mg/ day for 3 days and had to stop because I got similar sides. I am also dizzy when I move.

----------


## bass

> I have been taking 15mg/ day for 3 days and had to stop because I got similar sides. I am also dizzy when I move.


thats why i dumped it in the toilet! its too dangerous!

----------


## rock75

> sorry for the late response! and sorry i misread *viperman999* post, no i did not run ostarine, i was referring to S4 Andarine!





> thats why i dumped it in the toilet! its too dangerous!


just to clarify that those posting in this thread about suppression and bad sides were/are taking S4 and not Ostarine...

----------


## bass

actually S4 was better for me and did not give me the sides Ostarine gave me, S4 sides were test suppression and night vision problems, but PCT took care of that. i am talking about Ostarine, i tried it and did not like it at all, the sides were severe headaches, dizziness and vision distortion! something is wrong with that compound...

----------

